# First days of aquascape with ADA Amazonia



## Jaap (8 Nov 2015)

So this is the second day of the aquascape. Substrate is Amazonia.

How do I go about in water changes and fertilization?

I have macros and micros of EI and Tropica Plant Growth Specialised Fertilizer (I think it has both micros and macros).

Thanks


----------



## Jaap (8 Nov 2015)

Anyone? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy D (8 Nov 2015)

Typically for the first week it would be a 50% water change daily. Dose the ferts as per EI guidelines.


----------



## Antoni (9 Nov 2015)

As Andy said, do water changes every day, for the first 1 or 2 weeks and then providing there are no algae you can reduce them to 1 or 2 a week(30-50%) for a week or so and then go to normal 1 WC a week.

The guide by ADA: http://www.adana.co.jp/en/contents/process/index.html
Hope this helps!

Antoni


----------



## Mick.Dk (9 Nov 2015)

- and you are right; Tropica specialised fertiliser has both micro's and macro's.........


----------



## Jaap (1 Feb 2016)

OK so if I do daily water changes on a low tech non CO2 tank will no this cause trouble to my plants? I would assume that because I am not adding CO2, the added water would be higher in CO2 contents and this "fluctuation" would cause problem to the plants and would make it difficult for them to adapt in these conditions.

I might be wrong he and I am just throwing ideas out there. Maybe it would be better not to make water changes in a heavily planted low maintenance tank?


----------



## nayr88 (3 Feb 2016)

Please provide full list and set up of your tank

Size of tank(in litres)?
Are you filtering the water ?
Are you dosing any liquid co2?
What lights are you using?
Do you have any livestock in the tank yet?



You have an nutrient rich substrate and you are also dosing the water column I'm going to make a few assumptions

There are plants that do not require high co2
You are not dosing liquid co2
There is also NO livestock in the tank.
You do have a filter on the tank


Please change 50% of you water daily for the 1st week then every other day for the 2nd week.

If you are that bothered about the fluctuating co2, please perform the water changes an hour before your lights are due to turn on.(I really don't think it will make a huge difference)



As mentioned I'm making some assumptions on this post 
It would be worth on a low maintainence tank to get yourself some liquid co2 and also ensure you have good uniform flow from your filter. 

Or some algae loving fish  (I prefer no to dose co2 and have loads of algae in my low tech tanks for the ottos to eat) 

Sorry for any typos


----------

